# 轻寝忧 轻阊砦砩 > 庞氏礞 轻沅妊 - 涫瞧 驺惹秧鞘 轻亿磴 - 兽茄硌 驼秧 阏嫜 >  >  轻阊砦 轻渔锨漤 (1) vs 禹闳 轻输仪漤 (1) ,, -窍磉 13

## Deimos

*襄 面 孺邮 闳茄巧 幂释 蓓 晚鞘 ... 媾 郧 轻徨 闱 磉驿 轻梦硌 ...

轻阊砦 轻渔锨漤 vs 禹闳 轻输仪漤
 VS 
蓓 湔 溴瞧 蓉驷 匝 骀迂 幂秧揄 ( 禹咔萸 )

轻氵卿 :
汜谌 软涮倾礓 氵侨 轻尕漤 - 锨 轻榆崆



轻毅卿 :
轻毋碛 轻忧融 沅 礞犴 .. 轻亚融 谡亚 仁孓硎 轻渔锨

惹崾孑磙 後亿碥苘苘 ... 

轻徨 卿昭 轻阊砦 砬 讶 砬 哐磴 ...

*

----------


## 谒闱 吻嵯 谒闱

*卿 郧 轻徨 磉驿 孺邮 淝掏 ..  砬讶 卿昭 轻亿磴 ..:fgf1::Just_Cuz_13:
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*砬阊砦淝 卿 翼 砬涮 轻于
惹 轻徨 轻媲拖 轻峭 禹哝 轻湔 歪磔淝
                        	*

----------


## 腿砣 轻亿磴

*卿郧 轻徨 轻匝孓 输邮 驺 释雁淝 轻闶谏 惹袖 轻徨
                        	*

----------


## 禹湘

*轻兽享  轻释犴犴  徙惹亚


禹闳 轻输仪漤 vs 轻阊砦 轻渔锨漤
  
蓉苘苘苘苘苘苘苕嵘


葶淹惹 冗 软滗 ...





 

  轻掬巧 轻淝掎 : 掬巧 轻匝孓 
 


轻亚蓉

邃苘苘苘苘苘
 



 阙堰 轻谌嫜 後溴瞧
 


 怯授苘苘苘苘锨 轻蒈苘苘苘苎磙礓
 







 礞翘  轻阊砦  溴茄 轻礞 菅磙  禹闳   轻输仪漤  涨腿 轻茄 媲崽沐嫜 蓓 轻闳茄巧 轻沐闵 後菅磙 蓓 轻湘 湔  轻溴瞧  媲彷瞧 蓓迩 硎清 後闳茄巧 轻溴瞧砩 蓓 卿寿茄 轻萸埔 沅 徂橇 忧 替烟 轻撬礞软 媲嵩惹  轻输仪漤  轻嵝卿 是遽 倾 嵯嫜 轻茄融 媲咩  轻阊砦  怯授锨锨叔 徨绣 轻沔翘迳 轻匝由 沅 吾轻 轻阊卿 轻哑碛 轻许 翘亚 倾 崆咚 沅 忧谏 茹嶷 糖阙 锨 轻俞倾 嬗 椭嫜 蹄清硌 媲迨闱 呷硌 沅 咔萆 禽亚 轻融松 嬖茄 蓓 轻氏秧惹 蹄碲 轻崆谌礓 释 窃亚 轻体且 轻蒌 绒砬仙 轻阆讶 轻阏秧 轻咔仁 陀倾 轻认秧 晚 认 轻阊卿 茹颓盅 尴沐 陀倾 轻认秧 轻许 释纤 後勤软 阍硐 惹彷嬉 媲崾清 孓轻 卿 亚 阡咩 崆溥 嶷仁 闳茄巧 捩砩 媲咚 闱 勤倘漤 轻钦亚 蓓 轻徂橇 卺 轻卿收茄 媲郧 轻认秧 徜替 轻菅磙 卺 倾咔漤 轻萱 卺  禹闳  孓轻 後勤软 崆溥 轻禽轴 骓氵溥 葳 嗅 嫒谙迩 卿蒯 轻阊卿 惹崽秧 玩 轻汜谌 徙仙 讶 轻忧谏 奕 卿 礓兽 轻菅磙 崾涎砣鞘 轻峭闱 轻阄梳萆 媸葸磉 轻谥崆 算 氏秧惹 闶滏谏 惹徇焉 驷 蔬 邃沁 兽禹闵 蓓 溴琼 轻阊卿 媲溷 堰 轻认秧 卺 翘亚 堰崆 恃添 漭绣 蹄碲 轻崆谌礓 孢卿 轻释享 阙 轻椭秧 驺豌 咩轻 媲问抒 堰崆 轻恃添 轻阆讶 陀倾 轻认秧 轻许 峭岩 逑萸 蓓 阊沩 轻椭秧 蓓 释 软溴闱 蓓闱 菰 闾清 蓓 视添 堰嵘 蓓 阊沩 阃阆 咩轻 嬗 阆勤惹 轻崆谌礓 孢星 轻颓 後谵硐 障磙 卺 涨嵬 轻许 障 阃阆 咩轻 堰崾.







试唔 菅磙 轻阊砦 

谡倾 轻椭秧
 沔禹 轻益沐 轻惹郧 惹舆轻  柔 糖妊 
轻咱磲  掎蕖 (媲眼)  (戕香)
 哚试怼 忧哝清





禹闳苘苘苘苘苘苘苘苘苘苘芮



 
 拭佑 淝响  禹闳  轻输仪潇 谇 1936 . 娃 轻菅磙 徂 轻湘鸯 轻阃犰 17 阊   呙 输仪漤 3 阊鞘   呙  禹咔萸  崦湎砩 匝 骀迂 幂秧揄 6 阊鞘 . 
 郧堰  禹闳  14 阊 蒽 阌侨奚 湘鸯 萌厍 幂秧揄  徇溴 徙 磔 轻徂 阖徂丘 .  咔涫 幂轴 涫瞧体 吾轻 是秧 阍茄咔叔 惹崛劓嵘 屐 嬲驷 裴 轻湘 奕 轻溴瞧 蒽 溆紊 谇 1974  徇溴 窝 卺 硐 垡 轻阃嵘 轻阏鸯 . 咩 怯守勤 轻菅磙 轻输仪潇 轻嬲驷 裴 阊歪 湘 轻闾沔谇 蒽 溆紊 谇 2003 融 释揄掊 配糖仪 是秧吻 扰厍褪 惹嵋闱徇 轻阏鸯 沅 湘 轻 16  晚 面挹叔 轻扪谏 裴 糖淙 哚 沅 轻庞闱陧犰 轻阏鸯  卿磴惹 轻漤添鸯   糜磉 侨硐糖 轻彭萱茄 . 
 认 轻菅磙 轻输仪潇 阍媲彦 蒽 湘鸯 萌厍 幂秧揄 茹崆耷 菅磙 琼崆 哚嫒 沅 桃 轻捭 蒽 湘 轻 64  晚 授窍 轻菅磙礓 绣侨丘 茹嫜驿 湘 缅锨  算 萸  禹闳  轻输仪潇 彭侨丘 认茄 轻俞倾 4/2 . 
  蒽 湘 轻 32  轻兽  禹闳  阙 闱翼闳 轻咪坻犰 颓汜 轻徂  晚 轻菅磙 轻输仪潇 绣侨丘 茹享渖 徭孺沔惹试 轻咪坻犴 3/1  算 谇  斡 彭侨丘 3/2 . 徇 扪茄 轻咔 惹邮融窍 闱翼闳 沅 轻蓉驷  泌窍 徨 轻勉 阊 梦鸯 蒽 轻拭遽 裴 湘鸯 轻闾沔谇 . 
 磴梳  禹闳  谙 沅 轻崆谌礓 萌岩邈 耷葡 轻菅磙 驷勤 轻嬗 漤哝崆 淝砬糖媲   阃阆 惹溥  媲徙锨葳 咔彷礓 礞湎卿   酸撬 轻逄驺 沔屿 沔替屿  忧徙 谝硪  言硐 糖闳 . 咩 磴梳 轻菅磙 毋由 崆谌礓 锰卿  邈 轻虽瞧 轻唔潇 屙崆鸯 窃碛  添鸯 忧涫嬗   轻酸撬 轻面垆响 惹恃磉 面郧  替翼 面礓  彭闱滏磲 面哝 
  磙嫦 轻菅磙 颓犴丘 轻阆讶 轻尕潇 沔禹 惹禹淝 . 
 硇哐 娩 轻湘鸯 轻输仪潇 轻沣是 尴 娩叔 蒽 轻颓响 谠 沅 萌秧 轻闱朱   驼 菅磙 砬涮 幂秧咔湟 卺 徂 轻蓉驷 融 磐梳轻 轻阊咭 轻面 妊枕 49 容茄 轻缅锨 阡  禹闳  轻徐 猛梳 轻阊咭 轻饲潇 蠕萦 轻颜硐.
 
 
 
  





阍哝 呤硌 轻亚期 谌 轻谝硪 24 驿抒漤 卿 磉驿 逍 轻孺邮 菸 媸菝 徜 蓓 逍 轻礞 驺 吾轻 磉驿 轻谌嫜 徜迩祈 禹咔萸 让袖 轻徨 ..


释砬薯 後蹄碲 　 禹湘骀骀

*

----------


## 谌锨嵊崆 豌硐

*沅收秧眄眄眄眄眄眄眄眄眄眄 让袖轻徨
       邋邋邋邋邋
*

----------


## 谔冗

*阍哝秧 谝  禹湘  惹崾孑磙 後峭阊
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*咻  媸/锨 轻俞倾 
翘鸯 鞘颓 匝 骀迂 禽秧揄 禹咔萸 授享崆 卺 闳茄巧 湔 轻溴瞧 轻礞 轻薯 侍阙 菅磙 禹闳 轻输仪漤 媲徙秧.. 孓蜒 卿 梳谌 蓓 轻忧谏 轻饲崴 媲徜蛰 谡亚 仁孓硎 轻窝劓 认崆 阡 轻忧谏 轻饲漤 馘亚.
                        	*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*卿 阏涎 瘦悄 犴淝 砬谝 砬腿砣淝
卿 郧 轻徨 轻阊砦 沔蒉 驺涫昭 嫜怯 阊萱 砬腿砣淝
*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*





 轻阍茄呱 轻谜犴 呤仁 孺怯厣 midris3
					

咻  媸/锨 轻俞倾 
翘鸯 鞘颓 匝 骀迂 禽秧揄 禹咔萸 授享崆 卺 闳茄巧 湔 轻溴瞧 轻礞 轻薯 侍阙 菅磙 禹闳 轻输仪漤 媲徙秧.. 孓蜒 卿 梳谌 蓓 轻忧谏 轻饲崴 媲徜蛰 谡亚 仁孓硎 轻窝劓 认崆 阡 轻忧谏 轻饲漤 馘亚.



 砬蹄勤 轻闳茄 轻忧谏 咩 惹嶂蓉 靠
淝 耷徭 鞘漤 驿怯 耷徭 茄融 驽渝 邃 耷徭 梳鞘 驿
琼邈 钦 靠靠靠
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*ان شاء الله النصر لنا 
يا رب يا كريم تنصر الزعيم
*

----------


## سيدو

*
*

----------


## سيدو

*  
كشف حسام البدري خلال تدريب أمس عن التشكيلة التي ستخوض مباراة اليوم والتي ستتكون من عصام الحضري في حراسة المرمى، أحمد الباشا وسعيد السعودي ثنائي قلب الدفاع، بلة جابر وموسى الزومة في الأطراف, وفي خط الوسط يلعب الرباعي نصر الدين الشغيل, بدرالدين قلق, محمد مقدم ومصعب عمر بالإضافة الى الثنائي ساكواها وكلتشي في المقدمة الهجومية.
*

----------


## السناري

*اللهم وفق المريخ بالفوز اليوم ، وأكرمنا بكأس سيكاف 2011 يارب العالمين .
مشكورين الأخوين عزو وسيدو ، وإنشاء الله يكون بوست خير وبركة علينا .
*

----------


## Red Arena

*ان شاء الله ياعزو تكون فال خير
                        	*

----------


## الجرافى كومر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

ده أول بوست مباراة أفتحه في حياتي ... وإن شاء الله ما يكون الأخير ...

المريخ السوداني vs سيمبا التنزاني
 VS 
في نصف نهائي بطولة شرق ووسط أفريقيا ( سيكافا )

المكان :
ملعب بينجامين مكابا الوطني - دار السـلام



الزمان :
الخميس السابع من يوليو .. الرابعة عصراً بتوقيت السودان

بالتوفيق للزعيـــــم ... 

اللهم انصر المريخ يا رب يا كريم ...




يا سااااااااتر

اللهم انصر المريخ يا رب
*

----------


## أبو المنتصر

*الزعيم منتصر بثنائية إن شاء الله.

قولوا آمين
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*بالتوفيق للذعيم يارب العالمين

*

----------


## أبو المنتصر

*الزعيم منتصر بثنائية إن شاء الله.

قولوا آمين
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*تمنياتنا للابطال الانتصار والترقي لدوري الاربعة ان شاء الله 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الشغلانه قربت والاعصاب بدات تهتز 
الله يدينا الفي مرادناويريحنا
*

----------


## أبو المنتصر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

تمنياتنا للابطال الانتصار والترقي لدوري الاربعة ان شاء الله 





يا راجل نحن ماشين النهائى ما دور الاربعة.\\\ركز معانا شوية
                        	*

----------


## ياسر مصطفي

*بالتوفيق يا عزو بتعرف تفتح بوست المباريات ماعندك عوجة تب
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Nouryal77
					

يا راجل نحن ماشين النهائى ما دور الاربعة.\\\ركز معانا شوية



هههههههههه ما دي الرجفة ذاتها ...
                        	*

----------


## najma

*بالتوفيق يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*نتمني الافادة من زمن المباراة والان الشروق لم يأتي البث والاستوديو التحليلي للمباراة الرشيد ماتكون شالته نومه ..
*

----------


## أبو المنتصر

*اوع من النحل
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Nouryal77
					

اوع من النحل



 
هههههه هناك في نمل ما نحل ... النحل في المقابر   :4_1_210: :4_1_210:
*

----------


## أبو المنتصر

*النصر للزعيم  2 صفر ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*في الموجز الاخباري قبل اقل من دقيقه ..

الشروق تؤكد ان المباراة عند الساعة الرابعة عصرا ..



تحياتي

*

----------


## jafaros

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله 
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*اللهم انصر الزعيم .. و ثبت اقدام اللاعبين ..
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*باذن الله اكون معكم في البث المباشر لاعتزار المشرف العام عزو عن النقل المباشر 
*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*ان شاء الله بوست اخضر علينا يا عزو 
*

----------


## سكواهاسواها

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

باذن الله اكون معكم في البث المباشر لاعتزار المشرف العام عزو عن النقل المباشر 



وفقك الله ونحن نتفائل بك دوماان شاءالله تبشرنا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*المباراة في الرابعة عصرا بتوقيت السودان علي قناة الشروق 

المصدر: الزعيم موبايل
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سكواهاسواها
					

وفقك الله ونحن نتفائل بك دوماان شاءالله تبشرنا




جزاك الله خيرا اخي وباذن الله منصورين بس كتروا الدعوات
                        	*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*29 دقيقة تبقت
                        	*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*من نتوقع لهذه الملحمة
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

المباراة في الرابعة عصرا بتوقيت السودان علي قناة الشروق 

المصدر: الزعيم موبايل



 
ما قلت لي هناك ليه :ANSmile23:
:dn2::dn2::dn2::dn2::dn2::dn2::dn2::dn2:
                        	*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*شخصيا اتوقع
الحضرى لحراسة المرمى
ثلاثى دفاع موسى الزومة وباسكال والباشا
خماسى وسط العجب وقلق الشغيل الدافى ووارغو
فى المقدمة راجى عبدالعاطى وساكواها
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*
تشكيلة المريخ : 

عصام الحضري في حراسة المرمى 
نجم الدين ، سعيد السعودي ، مصعب عمر ، بلة جابر ، نصر الدين الشغيل ، محمد مقدم ، قلق ، احمد الباشا ، ايدكو ، ساكواها

*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*اتوقع ان يبادر البدرى بتشكيلة هجومية
ربنا يوفق
بينى وبينكم كرعينى بدن يرجفن الباقى 24 دقيقة 
ودى نمرة العجب
                        	*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

تشكيلة المريخ : 

عصام الحضري في حراسة المرمى 
نجم الدين ، سعيد السعودي ، مصعب عمر ، بلة جابر ، نصر الدين الشغيل ، محمد مقدم ، قلق ، احمد الباشا ، ايدكو ، ساكواها



عجبكو دا شنو الكلام دا يا ساتر
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*والليييييييييييييييلا الاستديو التحليلي حا يبدا 
*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*عبر الرياضية الان عادل ابو جريشة يتحدث الان
                        	*

----------


## سكواهاسواها

*يااااااااااااااااارب ياااااااااااااااااااارحمن يااااااااااااااااااااارحيم يااااااااااااااااااااااااامجيب الدعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااءنسألك ‏
اللهم ‏
أن تنصرالمريخ ‏
اللهم ‏
استجب ‏
دعانا
                        	*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*نحن ناس اذاعة ساااااكت
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

تشكيلة المريخ : 

عصام الحضري في حراسة المرمى 
نجم الدين ، سعيد السعودي ، مصعب عمر ، بلة جابر ، نصر الدين الشغيل ، محمد مقدم ، قلق ، احمد الباشا ، ايدكو ، ساكواها



الله يصبرنا 
*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*عبر الاذاعة اب جريشة ينفى وجود اصابات بالمريخ الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*19 دقيقة تبقت للبداية
ياااا ربى تنصرنا
وتثبت اقدام بلة جابر
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*تشكيلة المريخ جاءت كالاتي :

الحضري 
نجم الدين وسعيد في عمق الدفاع 
الاطراف / مصعب عمر وبله جابر 

في الوسط رباعي / الشغيل وقلق ومقدم والباشا

مقدمه هجومية 

اديكو وساكواها




الرياضية 104

*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*الحضرى وسعيد ونجم الدين وبلة والشغيل وقلق واديكو
تانى منو
                        	*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*يا لطيف تشكيلة خالية من
باسكال والعجب وراجى والدافى كلتشى وساكواها
لطفك يا رب
                        	*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*يشاهدون الموضوع الان
الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 16 ( الأعضاء 16 والزوار 0) ‏مرتضى الرباطابى, ‏Abobakr ramdan, ‏Abu RR, ‏لؤي شرفي, ‏الوليد سعيد مصطفى, ‏الوطن الغالي, ‏Dndrawi EL sir, ‏hamdi73, ‏jafaros, ‏Nouryal77, ‏سيدو, ‏سكواهاسواها, ‏عاطف عوض, ‏عثمان الزعيم, ‏عجبكو, ‏ود الدمام
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*المريخ موبايل تؤكد تشكيلة مخيفة
الحضرى-الزومة- نجم الدين-السعودى  الشغيل-- مصعب قلق   -بله الكارثة- ايدكو -ساكواها
نقول يارب وياقادر
                        	*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*14 دقيقة وتبدا الملحمة
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*الان الاستوديو التحليلي للمباراة علي الشروق بقيادة الرشيد المهدية وتبقي القلي للانطلاقة

*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*اتوقع نلعب من الجنوب للشمال
اتوقع تمريرات الهدف الاول فى الدقيقة الاولى كالاتى 
الكورة مع قلق بمر من واحد بمرر للخلف بستلم ايدكو بلعب لى بلة المتقدم كورة عااااليةباخد ساكواها بمرر للخلف وايدكو قذيف ارضية قوييييييي قووووووووووووووون ايدكو ايدكو ايدكو ايدكووووووووووووو والهدف الاول للمريخ كورة قذيفة ارضية قوية اعلنت عن الهدف الاول
                        	*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*10 دقائق فقط لنرتاح ببداية المباراة
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضى الرباطابى
					

اتوقع نلعب من الجنوب للشمال
اتوقع تمريرات الهدف الاول فى الدقيقة الاولى كالاتى 
الكورة مع قلق بمر من واحد بمرر للخلف بستلم ايدكو بلعب لى بلة المتقدم كورة عااااليةباخد ساكواها بمرر للخلف وايدكو قذيف ارضية قوييييييي قووووووووووووووون ايدكو ايدكو ايدكو ايدكووووووووووووو والهدف الاول للمريخ كورة قذيفة ارضية قوية اعلنت عن الهدف الاول



يااااااااااااااارب  بس البثبت ناس ورا شنو 
*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*وزاد عدد حضور هذا البوست
الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 19 ( الأعضاء 19 والزوار 0) ‏مرتضى الرباطابى, ‏Abobakr ramdan, ‏Abu RR, ‏az3d, ‏لؤي شرفي, ‏الصادق عبد الوهاب, ‏الوليد سعيد مصطفى, ‏الوطن الغالي, ‏Dndrawi EL sir, ‏jafaros, ‏Nouryal77, ‏سيدو, ‏سكواهاسواها, ‏عاطف عوض, ‏عثمان الزعيم, ‏عجبكو, ‏نادرالداني, ‏ود الدمام, ‏طارق حامد
*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*4 دقائق وتبدا الملحمة
دلوكت اخى جافاروس عليك تولى هذه المتابعة لان الاعصاب باظت خلاص
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضى الرباطابى
					

4 دقائق وتبدا الملحمة
دلوكت اخى جافاروس عليك تولى هذه المتابعة لان الاعصاب باظت خلاص



 
سنكون معكم علي الهواء مباشرة 
*

----------


## سيدو

*الشوط الاول للمباراة

 
المريخ السودانيvs سيمبا التنزاني

0      /     0



الدقيقـــــ(  0  )ـــــة


بسم الله نبدأ
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*بسم الله والنصر لمريخ السودان
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*الان الصورة وصلت علي قناة الشروق وبالتوفيق للاحمر

*

----------


## سيدو

*بسم الله وبداية المباراة المريخ بالاحمر والاصفر وسيمبا بالابيض
*

----------


## jafaros

*ياااااااااااااااا رب 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*بداية المباراة و المريخ بالاحمر الكامل بالخطوط الصفراء و سيمبا بالابيض
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة للمريخ عن طريق سكواها و مقطوعة منه
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*تسديدة قوية من بله
*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة للمريخ عن طريق بلة جابر و تهديفة و يستلم جمعة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*رابط الشروق 

http://www.watchfomny.com/Video/Arab...q/ashorooq.htm
*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*متي ما وجد التركيز الزعييم منتصر 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة خطيرة لسيمبا التنزاني و يخرج دفاع المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*حتي الان الزعييم روح معنوية فوق ان شاء الله تدوم 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*سيطرة مريخية مع غياب التركبز منذ بداية المباراة
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*حكم الوسط فيهو ريحة الله يكضب الشينة
*

----------


## عجبكو

*تهديفة صاروخ من الباشا و تخرج الحاس بصعوبة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*اديكو بس اقول شنو الله يهديك يا البدري
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*يا سلام علي تسديدة الباشا
*

----------


## عجبكو

*المريخ مسيطر سيطرة كاملة في ربع ساعة و يفتقد الاهداف فقط
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*الله ستر 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*قوووووووووووووون مقدم
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## سيدو

*قوووووووووووووون 
*

----------


## jafaros

*يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييوه
رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااايع
                        	*

----------


## ziyada

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## سيدو

*ساكواهاااااااااا
*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*مجهود رائع من بله و هدف 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*سوري الهدف تسجيل اديكو و صناعة مقدم
                        	*

----------


## ziyada

*اديكو
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*زيادة الغلة او المحافظة يا شباب
*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*
*

----------


## عجبكو

*سكواها مجهود مقدر الي الان
                        	*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*قبييييييل ما رسمنا شكل وتمريرات الهدف وقلنا بجيبو اديكو
مبرووووووك
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*حتي الان الدفاع 100% نرجوا المواصلة علي هذا الثبات الدفاعي 
*

----------


## ziyada

*اداء رائع
*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*واي يا ناس الشروق الصورة مالها
*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة خطيرة للمريخ و قلق يضيع الكورة بطريقة غريبة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الدقيقة 19 و المريخ متقدم بهدف لاديكو
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*ما قصة رمية التماس 
*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*قلق وتنفيذ غير سليم
                        	*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*جافاروس هى الاذاعة ذااااتة وجع قلب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تمريرة لسكواها يستلم حارس سيمبا
                        	*

----------


## ايمن المريخابي

*انشاء الله الدفاع ينستر معانا الليلة
*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*بلة الليلة كويس الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تقطيع متردد في الصورة لقناة الشروق نتمنى منهم تدارك الامر لجعنا نستمتع باللقاء
                        	*

----------


## ايمن المريخابي

*التاني يا الله
*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*اديكو بااااااالغتا
*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*يا ريت البدرى ينتبه ان يركز بالتغطية والكثافة الدفاعية بالذات بجانب بلة
عفوا انا ما شايف المباراة لانى بسمع من الاذاعة
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*ياااااااا اديكو حرام عليك 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*اديكو يهدف كورة بطريقة غريبة بعد ثنائية جميلة مع ساكواهور
                        	*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*شايف الناس دى مركزة على واحد اسمو موسى حسن ليت البدرى ينتبه
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااخ هدف
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*التعادل لسيمبا الان بعد خروج خاطي من الحضري
                        	*

----------


## ايمن المريخابي

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*لا يا حضري بالغتا معانا خطاء فادح
*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*لا زالت مشكلة عدم التركيز فى التهديف قائمة
وين كلتشى عاوزين الهدف التانى بلاش سمبا بلاش ارضو بلاش هو فريق الحكومة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*و الله بصراحة سعيد السعودي يتحمل الهدف مناصفة مع الحضري
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*دايما افراحنا ناقصة و نحن السبب
*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*الاذاعة اتاريها ورا التلفزيون
دا شنو الحصل دا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*دائما ما نتقدم و ناتي و نتاخر بسبب اخطاء الدفاع ربنا يستر هذه المباراة
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*بإذن الله منتصرين 
قولوا يا رب 
*

----------


## سيدو

*سيمبا بدأ ينضم في العابه والمريخ رجوع ولكن قادرون علي التحدي
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*دعواتكم يا شباب .. ربنا ينصر المريخ ويثبت اقدام لاعبيه ...
*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*الهدف 100% من الحضري و ليس لسعيد اي دور في ولوج الهدف فهو مسؤولية الحضري
*

----------


## سيدو

*تسلل لمصلحة المريخ 
*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*الله يستر من الاخطاء الفردية و التحكيم
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الوطن الغالي
					

الهدف 100% من الحضري و ليس لسعيد اي دور في ولوج الهدف فهو مسؤولية الحضري





لو سعيد كان مغطي المهاجم بطريقة صحيحة لما استطاع المهاجم التسجيل
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*هنالك عدم تركيز حاصل في دفاعات المريخ ولكن من الوسط للهجوم عدم الاريحية في ايصال الكرات

*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

لو سعيد كان مغطي المهاجم بطريقة صحيحة لما استطاع المهاجم التسجيل



 المهم الله يسترنا من القادم و نتأهل
*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*يوجد خلل واضح في دفاع الخصم يا ريت سي البدري يعمل علي تكثيف الهجوم مع ثبات في مناطقنا الدفاعية 
*

----------


## jafaros

*يارب هدف
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*ركنية للمريخ

*

----------


## سيدو

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*التغطية الدفاعية ضعيفة جداً 
*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*بله اليوم ماشاء الله عليك بس ما تبقي غلطة الشاطر بي 100
*

----------


## jafaros

*سيمبا ضعيف بس شوية تركيز
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*لا ما كدة يا ساكواهاا
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*الحضور الذهني امام المرمي واجب 
*

----------


## jafaros

*تمام يابلة
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*غباء غرييييييييييب
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*الشوط الاول للمباراة

 
المريخ السودانيvs سيمبا التنزاني

1 / 1



الدقيقـــــ( 43)ـــــة
*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*والله ده فريق ضعيف بس شويه تركيز و للنهائي طوالي من غير زمن اضافي 
*

----------


## سيدو

*مخالفه للمريخ وهجمات المريخ المرتده بطيئه و
*

----------


## jafaros

*سبحان الله
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*يا جماعة التركيز امام المرمي ضعيف جدا
*

----------


## سيدو

*


جمعه كاسيدا علي الارض حارس سيمبا
*

----------


## سيدو

*بطاقة صفراء لحارس سيمبا لاضاعة الوقت
*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*الحمد لله علي كل شئ
*

----------


## سيدو

*نهاية الشوط الاول للمباراة

 
المريخ السودانيvs سيمبا التنزاني

1 / 1
*

----------


## عجبكو

*نهاية الشوط الاول بالتعادل
                        	*

----------


## ziyada

*شوط اول من افضل الاشواط ,,الشغيل شويه هبط ,,في لرتباك في وسط الدفاع ,,نحتاج لصانع لعب والتركيز علي العكسيات المتقنه ,,,يارب
*

----------


## sinary

*ايه اللبيحصل  دااااااا
                        	*

----------


## ابوالشوش2

*القصة هي سوء الطالع يوم الدفاع ويوم الحضري ولكن المهاجمين لازم يجيبوا اتنين ثلاثة فرق
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*


فرحة لاعبي المريخ بالهدف الاول
*

----------


## سيدو

*


هدف تعادل فريق سيمبا 
*

----------


## سيدو

*


الاستوديو التحليلي مابين الشوطين 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*هدف المريخ في سيمبا ( تصوير من التلفاز ) خاص اون لاين 


*

----------


## Abobakr ramdan

*شبااااب لو سمحتو راااابط مشاااااهدة سريع غير الشروق
*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*عدم تفاهم واضح بين نجم الدين و السعودي 
*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*يا الله 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Abobakr ramdan
					

شبااااب لو سمحتو راااابط مشاااااهدة سريع غير الشروق




لايوجد رابط غير الشروق يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*عايزيييييييييييييين الملك 
*

----------


## waleed salih

*مصعب تعباااااااااااااااان
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*بداية الشوط الثاني منصورين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## Abobakr ramdan

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

لايوجد رابط غير الشروق يا حبيب



مشكووووووور
*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*التكثيف الهجومي هو الحل 
*

----------


## waleed salih

*الدفاع قاااااعد في السسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسهلة
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*عدم الضغط علي حامل الكرة يدل علي اللياقة البدنية المتدنية 
*

----------


## waleed salih

*قلق سلحفاااااااااااااة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هدف سيمبا في المريخ ( تصوير من التلفاز ) خاص اون لاين 



*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*انسب تبديل العجب بديلا لمقدم 
*

----------


## waleed salih

*ربك استر ربك استر يا الله تستر علي المريخ من الانهيار
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*يالطيف
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*عدم التركيز هو السمه الغالبة علي اللعب 
*

----------


## waleed salih

*حكم الراية دا لكن ماغرييييييييييييييييييييييب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تهديفة قوية من الباشا في يد الحارس
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*العجب ضروري لتثبيت اللاعبين نفسيا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة خطيرة لسيمبا و مصعب عمر يخرج للركنية
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*الدفاع من الناحية اليمني يعاني يعاني يعاني
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*يا الله يا سلام 
*

----------


## waleed salih

*صدقووووووووووووووني الحكم دا عجيييييييييييييييييييب بتاع الراية دا
اقنعووووووووووا منها طالما هذا الحم موجود
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة waleed salih
					

العجب ضروري لتثبيت اللاعبين نفسيا



 ده الحل الاكيد 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*تهديفة من لاعب سيمبا للاوت
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*دربكة وانهيار غريييييييب
وبتاع الراية تامي الناقصة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*كلاتشي قادم للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*ان شاء الله كلتشي يكون الحل و البديل الناجح 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*خروج اديكو و دخول كلاتشي
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*العجب يا سي البدري 
*

----------


## سكواهاسواها

*ربنا يستر دخلنا في النفق المظلم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*اصابة نجم الدين و يبدو انه لن يستطيع متابعة المباراة
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*نجم اب قدوم خاف
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*الدفاع كارثة حلت علينا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*رجوع نجم الدين الي داخل الملعب
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*السعودي رجف
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*يااااااااااااااااااااارب انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*شنو يا وليد انت خائف ولا شنو اثبت يا راجل
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*سيمبا في صحوة الان
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*صراحة الشغيل يستحق التغيير
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة لسيمبا تمر بسلام
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*خااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايف صراحة
شفت الكوارث دي
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*اللهم انصر المريخ
نحتاج للدغة كلتشي
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*بلة يا بلة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*بلة جابر ينفذ الجانبية بطريقة خاطئة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*سكواها يعكس الكورة خارج الملعب
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*العجووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووب عووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الدقيقة 36 و التعادل مستمر الي الان
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*صراحة اللياقة صفر ربنا اعين اللعيبة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة waleed salih
					

العجووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووب عووووووووووووووووووووك




كان بيسخن قبل شوية قادم قريبا
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*تغيير ادكو اراح الفريق التنزاني
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*يااااااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الشوط الثاني اصبح ممل جدا و الدقيقة 40 منه الان
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*باسكال كان ماسك بلاوي
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*صدقني لو مشت لزمن اضافي ربنا استرنا من ام جلاجل
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*قولوا يالطيف
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تغيير في سيمبا
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*بعد خروج ادكو ولا هجمة
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*الله يستر اللياقة صفر
حتي لو جبنا قونين مستحيل نحافظ عليهم مع هذا السوء
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*دقيقتين وقت بدل ضائع للمباراة
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*ياااااااااااااارب نشلة
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*الطف يالطيف الطف يالطيف
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*يارب سترك
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*اللهم   أسترنا   ولكن  بالجد  مستوى   هزيل   جدا    دفاع   ضعيف   ووسط   غير  موجود   وهجوم   فى  أجازه    بس   دعواتكم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*بداية الشوط الاضافي الان
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*بسم الله يا مسهل ...

يارب تنصر عبدالعزير24 وما تخزلوه
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ده   وقت   العجب   ووارغو   يالبدرى     الله  يعينا   معاك
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*لكن بتاع الكاميرا المحمولة سريع نهمة
                        	*

----------


## سكواهاسواها

*عندالشدة بأس يتجلى ان شآء الله تعالى
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

بسم الله يا مسهل ...

يارب تنصر عبدالعزير24 وما تخزلوه





هههههههههههههههههههههه

امييييييييييييييييييييييين 

يا رب
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*لياقة    لاعبى   المريخ   صفر   وهده     لحظة   القائد    الملك   حتى    يريح  أعصاب  لاعبى   المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*دعواتكم   ياشباب   كلنا   فى   لحظة   واحده
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

هههههههههههههههههههههه

امييييييييييييييييييييييين 

يا رب



ما تضحك يا عجبكو ده مديرك ادعو ليه :hghkl:
*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة خطيرة لسيمبا و تألق من الحضري
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الله  يسترنا   مع   دفاعنا   ده    ؟؟   لو   الهجوم  أنستر   بالستر   الدفاع  ده   شنو
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*العجب العجب العجب يابدرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررى
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

ما تضحك يا عجبكو ده مديرك ادعو ليه :hghkl:




خير يا شيخنا ربنا ينصر حكومتنا :DEAL:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*بطاقة صفراء رابعة في المباره من نصيب امير لاعب سيمبا ..
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*كان   آملنا   فى   ساكواها   ولكن   اليوم  سئ   والعجب     بديلا    لمقدم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*دخول فيصل عجب بديلا لمحمد مقدم
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الباقى    وارغو    يابدرى
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*تسديده   من   العجب   فى   يد   الحارس
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تهديفة من العجب ساهلة في يد  الحارس
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*قلق    اليوم   سئ   جدا    جدا    وكليتشى   حائر   وخارج   الشبكه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تسلل علي احمد الباشا
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الباقى   دقيقتين   من  الشوط   الأضافى   الأول  ودعواتكم   ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*شكلها لضربات الترجيح
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*نهاية   الشوط  الأضافى   الأول
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*شوفو منظر فنيلة ساكواها من ورا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*بداية الشوط الاضافي التاني
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الله  يسترنا
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*لاعبى   وسط     المريخ   مابعرفوا   يلعبوا   الهجمه   المرتده   السريعه    للأسف
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*بطاقة صفراء لبله جابر ...
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*فريق   سيمبا    مسيطر    على    الشوط   الثانى     ولا   وجود   لوسط   الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*شكلها ضربات معاناة ..
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الكوره فيها نشله ولكن لمين ما معروف لن تصل   ضربات  الترجيح  ونتمنى   الهدف للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*وارغو حسي لي شنو ما كان من قبيل
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا الله نشلة
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*معقول  يا   سئ  البدرى    وارغو    والمباراة   باقى   ليها   خمسة   دقائق
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*وراغو بديلا لمصعب عمر
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*وارغو   بديلا   لمصعب   عمر   ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟     سلام    ياسئ   البدرى
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الباقى   دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الحكم       يتغاضى    عن   ضربة  جزاء   واضحه   للزعيم   والأن   ضربات   العدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ضربات جزاء هل يفعلها الحضري مرة اخري
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*ان شاء الله منصورين
وما النصر الا من عند الله
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب    تنصر    زعيم   الكوره   السودانيه
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*نتمنى   التركيز   من  كل   لاعبى    الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الضربه   الأولى   لسيمبا
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*هدف   لسيمبا     والعجب    فى  التنفيد
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*العجب    والهدف   الأول
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ضاعت   الضربه    الثانيه    من  سيمبا
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*ضربات الترجيح

 
المريخ السودانيvs سيمبا التنزاني


الضربة الاولي

1/1



الضربة الثانية

ضائعه لسيمبا/كلتشي ضيع

الضربة الثالثة

 0/0

الضربة الرابعة

 0/0


الضربة الخامسة

 0/0
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ضاعت   من  كليتشى
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*يسجل الباشا
*

----------


## سيدو

*يسجل سيمبا الرابعة
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*كليتشي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ معقولة
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*3/3
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*3\3
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*يسجل سيمبا
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*4\4
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*الحضري علي التنفيذ وهدف
*

----------


## سيدو

*يسجل سيمبا ويتقدم ساكواهااااااا
*

----------


## midris3

*الحمد لله والشكر لله وله الحمد 
هارد لك
                        	*

----------


## سكواهاسواها

*ياالله ياأحديافردياصمدالحضري يفعلها
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*باااااااااااااااااااااى  بااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*ضيع ساكووهااااااااااااا سيمبا يتأهل 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*و انتهت القصة مبروووووووووووووووك سيمبا و هاردلك للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*معقول   ساكواها   وكليتشى
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*الحمدلله هي ركلات حظ وليس ترجيح


الحمدلله هي هكذا ولم يقصر لاعبينا 

*

----------


## طوكراوي

*ااااااااااااااااااااخ ثم اااااااااااااااااااااخ
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هذا هو حال كرة القدم و الحمد لله طرنا عن طريق ركلات الحظ الترجيحية و الشكر لكل من شارك في البوست و شكر خاص المبدع سييييييييييييييدو و هاردلك للجميع
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*تحديد المركز الثالث والرابع
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*خيرها في غيرها إن شاء الله. 
الحمد لله علي كل حال بإذن الله يكون المريخ إستفاد من هذه المشاركة في المنافسات المحلية. 
*

----------


## سيدو

*حتما استفاد المريخ كثيرا من هذه البطولة .. وهي للذكري والنسيان والهدف منها الكسب الفني الكبير وهي تكشف الكثير للجهاز .. تحديد المركز الثالث هو المطلب ومن بعد التوجه للدورة العربية الرباعية ..
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*طيب    سئ   البدرى    ده   ما  قال    درب   اللاعبين   على  ضربات   الجزاء    ؟؟   ولكن    نحمد   الله   

على    كل    حاااااااااااااااااااال   ونتمنى   أن   نجنئ    ثمار    هده   المشاركة   لأنها   أعداد   قوى   

وكشفت   أشياء   كثيره   سلبيه    وخاصة   فى   خط   الدفاع   ولكن   أين     المدرب   البصحح   الأخطاء
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*والله لو كنت مع الفريق كان ريحت العالم من حاجة اسمها البدري ياهو الهزمنا وياهو الجاب اخرنا الله يجازيك يابدري
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*نقلنا لكم مباراة 


سيمبا التنزاني vs المريخ السوداني
  
من بطـــــــــــــولة


التحيه لكل من شارك في النقل وحبيبنا عجبكو وللجميع وهذه تحياتي اخوكم 



سيدووووووو



في امان الله

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ختاما    نتمنى    من   جميع    الجماهير   أن   تدعم   اللاعبين    ولن   تكون   معول   هدم  نتمنى 

أن   نشجع    اللاعبين    مهما   حصل   والحمد  لله   الخروج   كان    بركلات   الترجيح   كما  نتمنى من  

سئ   البدرى   معالجة   الأخطأ     الظاهره     للعيان    نتمنى   من   الجميع    الوقوف   مع   الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## سكواهاسواها

*الحمدلله والشكرلله والجايات أكتروهاردلك لكل مريخي غيور
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*ونفس الاخطاء حتجي راجعة السودان انا متأكدة البدري ده عاوزنا نطلع وما حيضيف اي جديد للمريخ بس يمشي اهلو طوالي
                        	*

----------


## najma

*نحمدالله على كل حال
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*يا شباب هذه هى كرة القدم ... ربنا يعوضنا خير 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*تم اغلاق البوست و نقله الي قسم مباريات المريخ
                        	*

----------

